# Même compte Apple pour plusieurs utilisateurs



## Membre supprimé 828372 (29 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je vais essayé d'être clair.

Je suis possesseur d'un MBP et d'un iPad, utilisés avec un compte Apple. Avec ce compte, j'ai acheté beaucoup de films, d'applis, et de musiques. J'ai également souscris à iTunes Match.

Il s'avère que j'ai réussi à persuader ma fiancée de se prendre un iPad. Elle n'a pas de compte Apple, et n'a jamais fait d'achat sur iTunes. 

Je voudrais nous éviter d'acheter plusieurs applis en double, que je possède déjà. Tout comme tous les films et séries. Ainsi si jamais elle veut se regarder un film alors qu'elle n'est pas chez elle, hop, un coup dans les achats de l'iTunes Store et elle retélécharge un des films que j'ai acheté au préalable. De même pour iTunes Match. Je voudrais qu'elle possède toute ma (notre) bibliothèque musicale en permanence, sans reprendre un abonnement.

La solution qui paraît logique serait donc d'utiliser mon compte Apple pour son iPad. Elle aurait ainsi en sa possession tout ce que je possède déjà. 
Mais viennent alors plusieurs problèmes que je n'arrive pas à comprendre. En voici une petite liste.
1) Qu'en est il de mes centaines de contacts synchronisés avec iCloud ? Seront ils dans son iPad ?
2) Mon flux de photo ? Aura-t-elle dans son iPad les photos prises avec le mien, et vice versa ?
3) Qu'en est-t-il se FaceTime ? Si nous utilisons le même compte, comment pourrons nous nous appeler via FaceTime ? Et si quelque qu'un l'appelle, recevrai-je l'appel également ?
4) Et les iMessages, alors ? Pourrons nous parler par iMessages ? Et recevoir des iMessages d'autres personnes sans que l'autre ne les reçoive également ?
5) Les calendriers ?
6) Le courrier ?
7) Les documents iWork ? 
8) Les sauvegardes iCloud de nos iPad respectifs ?

En gros je voudrais savoir s'il était possible d'avoir un seul compte Apple qui ne s'occuperait que des achats (films, musiques, applis, iTunes Match, livres, séries etc) et que nous en profitions tous les deux, quand l'un achète, l'autre reçois également (avec la même carte bancaire, car avoir deux cartes pour un compte Apple est impossible non ?) 
Mais que nous ayons malgré tout deux comptes bien distincts, complètement indépendants, pour nos propres données, infos, docs, photos, messages... Sans le moindre lien entre les deux.

J'ai cherché en vain des réponses sur le net. Toutes étaient pas claires ou ne répondaient pas vraiment à mes questions...

Merci d'avance pour votre attention et vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2013)

en theorie c'est déconseillé
1 PERSONNE = une Apple ID

par contre on peut partager des ELEMENTS  avec des APPAREILS

Et ne pas confondre itunes et icloud

tous les services Apple n'ont pas les mêmes ...usages , ni même règles de partage
(et partages pas forcement liés à une apple ID d'ailleurs)


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2013)

Il vaut mieux utiliser un Apple ID différent pour chaque appareil.

Au dela de ça, il est tout à fait possible d'acheter des applications et de les synchroniser avec ton Apple ID sur les deux appareils. Plusieurs ID peuvent être utilisés pour différente chose sur chaque appareil.

Pour les calendriers et les contacts, ce sera plus simple. Mais vous pouvez aussi décider d'avoir un calendrier partagé pour les RDV communs.

Pour les photos, tu peux aussi décider de les partager ou non. Si vous utilisiez le même ID, elle aurait réellement une copie de ton appareil. Ce n'est pas ce que tu souhaites si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (29 Mai 2013)

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, elle se créera un ID Apple. Mais comment partager avec son ID mes achats de films, appli, etc ? 

"Partager des ÉLÉMENTS avec des APPAREILS" ça veut dire ?...

Compte iCloud et compte Apple sont différents ? Je pensais qu'un compte iCloud était obligatoirement activé avec les identifiants du compte Apple...


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2013)

Son ID servira pour son compte iCloud, ses photos, son agenda et ses contacts.

Le tien servira pour tes application, musique et vidéo achetés sur iTunes et les siens sur son appareil également. Il faudrait définir ce compte de manière identique pour les deux appareils. 

Ce sont deux réglages différents.

En gros, tu as un compte Apple pour tout et ta femme a deux comptes Apple distincts pour ses données perso et pour ses achats communs.

C'est au final assez simple quand on a les appareils devant les yeux.

Au pire, une synchro avec iTunes sur l'ordinateur pour les deux appareils permet de partager ses applications facilement.


----------



## lineakd (29 Mai 2013)

@bizbis, tu ouvres une autre session sur ton mbp pour ton amie. Dans l'iPad de ta fiancée, tu ouvres l'application "réglages/iTunes store et App Store" puis rentre ton identifiant Apple pour qu'elle puisse télécharger tes apps (gratuitement) et se servir de ton id pour les achats.
Puis toujours dans l'application "réglages/icloud", elle se crée un compte icloud perso qui lui servira pour messages, FaceTime, calendriers, contacts, flux de photos, les documents, données, etc...



> 1) Qu'en est il de mes centaines de contacts synchronisés avec iCloud ? Seront ils dans son iPad ?
> 2) Mon flux de photo ? Aura-t-elle dans son iPad les photos prises avec le mien, et vice versa ?


Non. Pour celà, il suffit que dans l'application "réglages/icloud", vous ayez configuré un compte différent.
Pour les photos vous pourrez créer un flux de photos entre vous.


> 3) Qu'en est-t-il se FaceTime ? Si nous utilisons le même compte, comment pourrons nous nous appeler via FaceTime ? Et si quelque qu'un l'appelle, recevrai-je l'appel éga


Ouvrir l'application "réglages/FaceTime" dans la tablette de ton amie et d'y entrée son compte icloud.
Il est préférable ne pas avoir le même compte sinon pas d'appel entre vous et vous recevrez tous les appels destiner à l'un ou autre sur vos appareils.


> 4) Et les iMessages, alors ? Pourrons nous parler par iMessages ? Et recevoir des iMessages d'autres personnes sans que l'autre ne les reçoive également ?


Ouvrir l'application "réglages/Messages" dans la tablette de ton amie et d'y entrée son compte icloud.
Vous pourrez vous envoyer des messages et de recevoir d'autres messages d'autres personnes sans que l'autre ne les reçoive.


> 5) Les calendriers ?
> 6) Le courrier ?
> 7) Les documents iWork ?
> 8) Les sauvegardes iCloud de nos iPad respectifs ?


Comme pour les questions 1 et 2, il suffit d'ouvrir l'application "réglages/icloud" sur la tablette de ta fiancée et de configurer tout ceci sur son compte icloud.


----------



## Membre supprimé 828372 (29 Mai 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses ! Je n'avais pas compris la distinction entre compte iCloud et compte Apple. Tout est maintenant plus simple. Ce n'est effectivement pas bien compliqué. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2013)

sur un tuto un peu ancien ( 2012) mais à 90% encore ok 
il y a -en anglais - mais au cazoo google translate c'est pas fait pour les chiens- et est très correct quand une des langues est anglais
-évocation de quelques stratégies de partages entre comptes ( Apple Id , itunes , icloud etc)
-et un tableau 

en gros l'essentiel est de comprendre qu'on peut segmenter ce qu'on partage et que rien n'oblige  de proceder en mode " tout ou rien" , c'est très souple

Stratégies multicomptes


----------

